# GT: @ Bulls 12/17



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

First time I get to see Derrick for more then a quarter and highlights, so looking forward to that.

Eric Gordon guarding him will also be a nice matchup, as will Deng v Thornton. Difference will be how badly Randolph abuses the Bulls weak post players and looking to see Camby get 3 blocks after getting none last night.

Tip-off will be in a few moments on Prime Ticket

Derrick Rose - Ben Gordon - Luol Deng - Aaron Gray - Drew Gooden

vs

Baron Davis - Eric Gordon - Al Thornton - Zach Randolph - Marcus Camby


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers up 14-6 with 8:39 left in the first quarter.

We are 6-6 from the field, including two long bombs by none other then Eric Gordon. Camby has hit two jumpers, Thornton and Randolph have each chipped in a field goal as well, so Baron is the only one yet to score. Rose picked up a quick foul, Baron can't seem to get #2 on him. 

Still waiting and wanting to see EJ guard Rose.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

After leading 20-10, Bulls cut it to 22-18 with 3:24 remaining in the first.

Baron Davis is trying too hard to draw the second on Rose that he is missing everything, as he is 1-6 from the field, and after that 6-6 start, Clippers are now 10-20 from the field, thats 4-14 since including 3 airballs. 

Camby filling up the stat sheet with 8 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists on 4-5 shooting.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

26-26 at the end of the first.

Great start, horrid end. Gooden is owning our front line so far, should be the other way around. EJ and Camby are doing solid for us.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Ugh. This wasn't expected to be an easy game for the Clipps by any stretch, but after that kind of start it would be nice to at least have a lead going into the 2nd quarter. Gordon needs to stay involved in the offense and somebody has to start putting a body on Gooden, otherwise the Bulls are going to pull away. Ben Gordon hasn't even got going, Rose and Deng are scoreless and they're still playing the Clipps even, that is not a good sign.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Typical Clippers....


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep. They do have a reputation to uphold. My only consolation is Ben Gordon's production for my pathetic fantasy team.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey, whatever happened to that Eric Gordon kid? I think I can recall him hitting two threes in the first two minutes, now he's fallen off the face of the earth? That's so weird. Must be that famous Chicago, lock down defense. Jordan and Pippen do have a way of shutting down the opposition's top scorers...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Just a thought: who would win in a beauty contest between Joaqim Noah and Sam Cassell?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cut the lead to 6, lets continue with this momentum and try to get the lead and put the Bulls away


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

EJ is going to be one hell of a defender.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Camby has to be at least getting close to an all-time LA Clippers rebounding record. I remember Kaman having 22 a couple of years ago against Charlotte and I know Cage had at least a handful of 20+ games, but I don't think anybody since this team came to LA has topped 27-28. Nater holds the all-time franchise record with 32.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

The team is showing energy....they are hustling, crushing the boards and passing the ball....I am liking it!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Mike Taylor really needs to check himself with those Dwight Howard-like dunk attempts. I'm starting to get that uneasy feeling again, Baron needs to be back in this game. F'ing Dunleavy is the only coach alive who would wait until the middle of the fourth quarter in a tight game to rest his best backcourt player. He does it every freaking game. Yeah, it might work against Oklahoma City, but against anyone else it's suicide.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice hustle B-Diddy. Stand around while Rose shoots the 15 foot jumper, then make no effort whatsoever to grab the rebound. Instead of having possession with a chance to stretch the lead to 6 or 7, you allowed Chicago to re-gain possession, hit a three and gain momentum. Lazy crap like that is what should get Davis benched.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thats game. Clippers continue to play better, but have dug themselves into too deep of a hole to look at improvements, need results if the longshot of a playoff seed becomes more realistic.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep. Here we go. I'm still pissed about that lazy effort by Davis. That was a turning point possession for Chicago and now they've taken the lead. I can take losing, but losing due to simple lack of effort and laziness just kills me.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Novel concept. Feed your big man in the offensive post and let him go to work! Jesus, the guy has an a** the size of Illinois, let him use it to push around Nocioni and Gooden.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey, you're onto something coach genius! Maybe try it again?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Randolph should have had 50 tonight. He probably would've if D'Antoni was coaching this team.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Zach is good.....better than sorry *** Elton Brand


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Get your seatbelts on gang, this is going down to the wire!

Zach Randolph is a BEAST, be it scoring, or that dish he just had for his 6th dime. Now, we just need 2 defensive stops and continue going to Zach, could get to 9 games under .500, which isn't so bad considering our horrid start.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Only fitting that Camby gets the block. Now go into Zach here with EJ flanking on the opposing shoulder for a quick swing if Zach can't take it himself.

Edit: MARCUS WITH THE PUTBACK!!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, Mardy Collins just earned his paycheck with that play. Now it's time to draw up a play that results in Randolph getting an easy bucket and converting a three point play.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Woo! Thank you Isiah Thomas for driving down Zach's value last year!

We're firing on all cylinders now, it's over. book it!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Camby and Randolph are quickly becoming the league's best PF/C combo.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

None of the Bulls can guard Zach!!!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Randolph does it again. This guy is so much more versatile than I thought. I'm gonna go to work with a hangover tomorrow if they actually pull this one off!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Kaman needs to come off the bench when he comes back


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Holy ****tttttttttttttttt.......Ben Gordon


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Only the Clippers will make a ****ing play like this with time running out. 



matador1238 said:


> Kaman needs to come off the bench when he comes back


Or we deal him for a solid SG/SF and get a backup big as well.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahaha....why isn't this at all surprising? Great sell-job by Gordon too, he didn't even get touched.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Bring back memories of Raja Bell.....


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Only the Clippers will make a ****ing play like this with time running out.
> 
> 
> 
> Or we deal him for a solid SG/SF and get a backup big as well.


I'm all for dealing Thornton & Kaman for a badass SF, but don't even suggest trading Eric Gordon right now.

BTW, that Ben Gordon shot was ****in' ridiculous!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So we have a full time out, but Dun instead uses a 20 second time out to draw up the final play? Are you serious.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, so give it to Thornton instead of Randolph. Idiot



leidout said:


> I'm all for dealing Thornton & Kaman for a badass SF, but don't even suggest trading Eric Gordon right now.
> 
> BTW, that Ben Gordon shot was ****in' ridiculous!


Never suggested dealing either Eric or Thornton, just Kaman. A Salmons/Moore/2nd Rounder for Kaman type of deal I'd like.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Only the Clippers will make a ****ing play like this with time running out.
> 
> 
> 
> Or we deal him for a solid SG/SF and get a backup big as well.


I'll trade him straight up for Ben Gordon right now, even if we only have him for the remaining 50 games of this season.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Hey Qross, you follow CSUN basketball?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Camby with the interception.

Should never have been in this situation, just give it to Randolph in the final possession, he has shown he can pass. 



matador1238 said:


> Hey Qross, you follow CSUN basketball?


Yessir, Townsend is awesome, surprised he isn't playing at a major school at the least. Tresvant is struggling big time from the field. I had high hopes for this year, but the schedule was too tough.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Yessir, Townsend is awesome, surprised he isn't playing at a major school at the least. Tresvant is struggling big time from the field. I had high hopes for this year, but the schedule was too tough.


You going to the game Thursday? I am a die hard Matador fan. You should come out to one of our tailgates before the weekend games.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

The only thing dumber than Dunleavy not getting Randolph the ball for the final shot in regulation was Del *****'s failure to double-team him sooner. Uhh, what took so long there? Come on Baron, don't go brain-dead on us now.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

F'ing Baron. Randolph is working his a** off to get position and Baron won't even move around to get himself positioned for an open shot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Second time this year the refs take away the call because of the whining and *****ing of the opposing bench


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Camby is rebounding everything.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

WTF is this? Holy ****, another ref gets talked into reversing a call against the Clippers? Hey Stern - you need to do something about this garbage. Two times in one season is more than I've seen in 20+ years. Something smells like Tim Donaghy here. The line, coincidentally is LA +3: for my fellow conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Close-up of Dunleavy looking like a supremely-clueless moron while his team walks away from the huddle looking pissed off and disgusted. Yep, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank you Zebras.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, I'm still trying to see a foul on that play. These refs must need Chicago -3 to complete a 3-team parlay. Utter douchebaggery.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tough break; Clippers should've won this game.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Boo! good game all around tho, even if we're pissed about how it got ****ed up at the end, the clips showed a lot of energy & heart in this one.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

And the disaster is complete. I'm really intrigued now to know exactly how many times since the inception of the 3-point line has a team forced overtime and come back to win the game with a four-point play. I'm guessing less than a dozen, but I need to know the exact number.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Boo! good game all around tho, even if we're pissed about how it got ****ed up at the end, *the clips showed a lot of energy & heart in this one.*


Who cares if they did, we are now 7-18 and in a deeper hole thanks to the stupid zebras. Anyone got the email for the NBA front office, or number or mail, something.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Who cares if they did, we are now 7-18 and in a deeper hole thanks to the stupid zebras. Anyone got the email for the NBA front office, or number or mail, something.


I care, cuz we actually don't need to be embarrassed anymore by the lack of effort of our team. If we play this way the rest of the season, we'll make the playoffs and make some noise.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Players of the game:










http://www.nbarefssuck.com/



leidout said:


> I care, cuz we actually don't need to be embarrassed anymore by the lack of effort of our team. If we play this way the rest of the season, we'll make the playoffs and make some noise.



In that sense, yeah your right, but with being 7-18, road is much tougher. Unless we get a 10 game win streak or a bunch of 8-2 over a 10 game span, playoffs are further and further away.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

leidout said:


> Boo! good game all around tho, even if we're pissed about how it got ****ed up at the end, the clips showed a lot of energy & heart in this one.


It truly was, but It's getting harder with each successive game like this that goes down the drain not to become bitter and cynical. Year after year, it's the same story. I understand It's the norm for this franchise, and I've been witness to way too much of it. But damnit, it happens a lot more frequently than it should. I'm really hopeful that something changes fundamentally for this organization in the coming years and we can all enjoy a nice decade-long string of playoff appearances and conference title chases, (Sacramento was able to accomplish that for God's sake!) because I really don't think I can take another 20 years of this. 

I don't even care what it is: move the team to Canada, change their name to the Mike Dunleavy's, donate an entire block of tickets to a group of underprivileged children that ISN"T 2 miles away and at an elevation of 1,500 feet behind the basket at Staples, blow up the old Sports Arena, MAKE DONALD STERLING DISAPPEAR, anything! I don't believe in teams being cursed, but there's definitely one gigantic black cloud following this team around at all times. Or maybe it's just the demonic spirits that inhabit Donald Sterling's mind and soul.

Ahh, I feel a little better now. Bring on the next rip-off, BS, last-second, four-point play which leads to an overtime loss because of s***y refereeing Clippers game!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What the hell was up with that offensive foul on Thornton? I have never recalled a foul reversed with suck a long period from the initial call to the wrong call. Key shooting fouls cost the game but Thornton offensive "foul" was a huge bad call that really hurt the Clippers.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Weasel said:


> What the hell was up with that offensive foul on Thornton? I have never recalled a foul reversed with suck a long period from the initial call to the wrong call. Key shooting fouls cost the game but Thornton offensive "foul" was a huge bad call that really hurt the Clippers.


Same here. I've never seen anything like it. That was the equivilent of a wrestler getting screwed over because his opponent's manager was distracting the ref while he was getting hit in the face with a chair. The NBA is quickly becoming a joke with crap like this happening now on a regular basis. It's just pitiful.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> WTF is this? Holy ****, another ref gets talked into reversing a call against the Clippers? Hey Stern - you need to do something about this garbage. Two times in one season is more than I've seen in 20+ years. Something smells like Tim Donaghy here. The line, coincidentally is LA +3: for my fellow conspiracy theorists.


That one foul call is definitely suspect. It was way too easy to be reversed.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sorry about the officiating, gentlemen. I couldn't watch the game, but heard it was atrocious...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

this game was horrible
they shouldnt give a home team THIS MANY BREAKS...
**** the refs

we played good out there ...but in the end....they were at home and well the refs.....


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I thought the Clips self-destructed down the stretch.... Gordon was fouled on the 4 point play, and Nocioni had position on the charge they called on Thornton. What really cost the Clips was Eric Gordon and Al Thornton forgetting the play at the end of regulation causing them to go away from Zach Randolph.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Terrible. just terrible. Complete winnable game, and got a season best game from camby wasted.


----------

